# Indecision



## ObsidianSage (Jan 30, 2012)

So here am I trying to get started. My head tells me to convince my employer to let me work 4 days a week instead of 5 and then I'll use that day plus some weekend work to get a part time job in a coffee house. When I think I've learned enough I'll quit both jobs and strike out on my own. BUT my heart tells me I'm going to miss the boat if I take such a sensible approach. To make matters worse there are two or three suitable premises becoming available in or around the place where I want my coffee shop to be. One of them is even kitted out and ready to go!

Whatever I do, it has to work financially. I can't afford to lose my shirt.

Does anyone have any inspiring stories of how they started up? Or, please, just jump right in with your two pennies worth of advice.

Dan


----------



## radish (Nov 20, 2011)

If you aren't ready, then you aren't ready. Do you have an idea of a menu (e.g. would you need Class 3 consent), staffing/skills required to deliver the menu, capital required, cash flows, etc., You really have to think hard about what you are going to offer. Having a wish to create a 'nice environment' with good coffee isn't enough.

Running a cafe is very tough and, in many cases, not a good business to get into unless you are financially comfortable (i.e. some capital and low levels of outstanding debt).

Having said all that, you'll probably never feel 100% ready but you should feel confident that you know what you are going to offer, who'll be buying it, that you can deliver it and the location works in terms of target customer and rent/rates relative to turnover.

I would get some experience, build contacts (in coffee, food, commercial property, handy men) and think about menus and numbers until your head hurts ;-)


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm really torn here. You're obviously extremely keen to change career, and I can completely relate to that. (I used to be an accountant too!) I'd love to give you the inspirational bit. Perhaps there's some of it here: http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?3882-I-m-officially-a-barista!

But I'm worried, Dan, that you're abandoning all that Prudence you've had hammered into you over the years. I'm therefore going to give you the 'tough-love' bit instead.



ObsidianSage said:


> ..as sole earner in my household ... I have no experience in this sector ... and a desire to create something special. I can't afford to lose my shirt.


This sounds like someone who shouldn't rush into signing a lease on coffeeshop premises, bud. I think the 4 day week thing is the way to go, but I'd even say hold fire on it for the moment. If you get a job one day (maybe two) a week in a coffeeshop you're not going to acquire the skills from that alone to create something special in the timescales I think you're anticipating. Very few coffeeshops provide good training, and even those that do probably wouldn't waste the money on a 1-day-a-weeker.

There's a better way to skill up in the early stages. Have you considered investing in decent espresso equipment for a home installation and paying for proper training? In my view you are more likely to get good that way, especially when combined with becoming a 'student' of this forum. You would be making espressos, learning to steaming milk properly, experimenting with latte art, and also learning about other forms of coffee, along with a load of other stuff.

Now, if you were to change your brief and cut out the bit about creating something special, you could open a coffeeshop and be knocking out average coffee in no time. And maybe you'd make a good living from that. But even with that approach you'd still need to do a lot of planning before jumping in, as Radish says.

Keep the dream alive, Dan. It will happen. But nothing good ever came easily.


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

Been there, just done it! I've just left very well paid 'slavery'







to start my roasting business. My only advice is to plan the transition, but have the tenacity to make the jump. You will see from my blog that I have been creating the platform for around 9 months, building up equipment and stock while there was finances to do that. Experience is also crucial if you are to convince the discerning public - I have yet to convince many on this forum to buy my coffee







.

Be confident in your ability to run the business and provide what you plan to do. Practice, practice, practice. At the right moment make that leap of faith, because you have to devote your full time to making it work (even in the face of a financial crisis and a picky audience).

Good luck with your venture. Always remember that you only get out what you put in! Philosophy was never my strong point


----------



## ObsidianSage (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks all. 3 really good replies. I'll gradually asborb the advice throughout the day.

One thing that jumps out at me immediately is Mikes view that getting a part time job in coffee as part of the learning process isn't necessarily the best use of my time. I'd be glad to receive opinions on this. I wonder what the consensus will be?

Off to the accountancy job now









Dan

Sent from my Galaxy S smartphone.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

ObsidianSage said:


> Thanks all. 3 really good replies. I'll gradually asborb the advice throughout the day.
> 
> One thing that jumps out at me immediately is Mikes view that getting a part time job in coffee as part of the learning process isn't necessarily the best use of my time. I'd be glad to receive opinions on this. I wonder what the consensus will be?
> 
> ...


Mikes done it, so I think his view is probably far more factual and accurate than ours. I would say though, that one or two days a week will certainly get you some experience of using commercial machines, working under pressure and the general workings of a coffee shop. I agree with mike though, in that you won't get enough experience in a short timescale to really appreciate the work needed or really learn to make a good coffee. I also agree with the suggestion of getting a home machine and work on getting your skills up there as well as improving your palette, that for me would be the best grounding for someone to then look to open a coffee shop dedicated to good quality coffee.


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

I agree with Mike - but I would say that one advantage of getting a part time job is seeing if you actually enjoy the reality of the work. My first coffee shop job was about 40 - 45 hours a week, mostly clearing tables, cleaning up and eventually making poor quality coffee in a large cafe & restaurant. My second barista job was morning or afternoon shifts in a metal box on a train station platform. Both massively different, neither massively profitable, both taught me a lot and the biggest outcome was realising I actually did enjoy the reality of working in a coffee shop!


----------



## ObsidianSage (Jan 30, 2012)

Enjoyed reading your blog CoffeeMagic, but wondering what's been happening since November. You say you left the day job, ao are you up and running now?


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

Yes. Things ground to a bit of a halt over the holidays, and up until just a couple of weeks ago was still working full time as an IT Consultant. Now I am full time doing what I enjoy, roasting coffee and proliferating coffee education wherever I can. I suppose once it starts to pay its way, I will be able to say that getting paid for what you love doing is an added bonus.

One downside is that I don't get the time to read the Forum as much.


----------



## ObsidianSage (Jan 30, 2012)

Excellent. Good luck then mate.

Dan

Sent from my Galaxy S smartphone.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I defo think you should get shop experience at the appropriate time. There's so much more that you can learn in a shop environment than making coffee... I did till programming, staff rotas, writing procedure/training materials, interviewing, roaster selection, menu design, interviewing new staff... actually all I wanted to do was make coffee but all the above tasks were good experience for my own place.

But you can get really good at making coffee at home so that when you do join a shop you'll immediately be holding your own and consolidating your skills.

You never did say... How have your family responded to your intentions? I've only been able to get as far as I have on my own career change because my wife has been right there supporting me thru all the ups and downs... of which there are plenty.


----------



## ObsidianSage (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks again everybody for keeping my feet firmly on the ground.

I've decided I look for some suitable Barista training and upgrade my home equipment. Seems that if I have this, I will be more valuable to a coffee shop owner if I decide to get some part-time coffee shop experience.

Meanwhile, at home two bags of beans have just arrived from James Gourmet Coffee. I went for 250g of the 'Formula 6 Espresso Beans' and 250g of the extraordinarily long named 'Fazenda Samambaia pulped natural Brazilian single estate. ESPRESSO Profile'. I just hope my existing equipment (1990's Krups espresso machine and modded 2011 DeLonghi grinder) do it some justice. Tell you what, I'll report back later. These are the first beans I've bought direct from the roaster, so I' quite excited really!

Dan

Well, tested the Formula 6 tonight. Did 3 single shot espressos just to get a taste for it (I didn't drink all 3!) and then a very nice single shot latte. I think my flow rate is too fast , so I can't be sure I'm really getting the true flavour of the espresso, but guess that's where the training comes in!


----------



## ObsidianSage (Jan 30, 2012)

Mike. Yes, Mrs Dan is supportive. Initally very nervous (and still somewhat I'm sure) about me giving up the financial security of the full time job, but coming round to the idea, and telling me about empty premises etc that she thinks would make a nice shop etc. Meanwhile she's been on her own personal mission to become a gamekeeper. She's made it from unpaid beater to paid underkeeper in a little over two years, but that's another story and another forum I guess!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Great that you have that support at home







Well, good luck with the learning process. Any day now you'll probably be posting a "which machine/grinder should I upgrade to" thread, no matter how much you don't want to!


----------

